# 2017/2018 Sneak Peak - Capita X Spring Breakers Catamaran Snowboard



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

A sneak peak at the Spring Breakers Catamaran Snowboard - available only in 166.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

The fiberglass topsheet is literally a piece a glass and the core may give you float, but is not durable by any means. This board is strictly a pow surfer, don't try to drop a cliff on this bitch, you'll snap it in two.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't even understand how a light core = more float. Sure it might be ~1lb lighter than other boards, but you're still standing on top of the damn thing. Make sure to take a shit before a powder day and there's your weight savings. 

I'd take a durable, well shaped board over this gimmicky crap anyday.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I don't even understand how a light core = more float. Sure it might be ~1lb lighter than other boards, but you're still standing on top of the damn thing. Make sure to take a shit before a powder day and there's your weight savings.
> 
> I'd take a durable, well shaped board over this gimmicky crap anyday.


Clearly from someone who hasn't ever ridden an SB deck. 
Ride one and you'll see. The balsa wood cores truly do ride/float extremely differently than a 'traditional' deck.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ghost of Alka said:


> Clearly from someone who hasn't ever ridden an SB deck.
> Ride one and you'll see. The balsa wood cores truly do ride/float extremely differently than a 'traditional' deck.


Nope. Would love to try one, but with all the reports of cores snapping there's no chance I'd ever buy one. Tree Hunter looks like a shape I'd really love.

Care to try explain this difference? I just can't wrap my head around it. Ultimately it comes down to physics, make 2 boards shaped exactly the same, one with their balsa wood core and one with a more traditional wood core that's a _little_ bit heavier, I can't see how it has that much impact on float.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

They ride like a (surfing) longboard, ie. real smooth, stable. I'm not the best when it comes to verbally explaining differences like this, but the way the board rides is completely different than a normal deck. It's almost as if you ride on top of the snow, rather than through it? I know that's a shitty comparison, but you just need to get the opportunity to ride it in conditions the boards were made for.

Keep in mind that it has to be extremely good on the hill for the majority of the SB decks. I wouldn't take the majority of the shapes out unless there was 2+ feet of new snow and the vertical to ride it.

Check out the Mini Treehunter next year as well. Same ride feel as the bigger decks, but in a more resort friendly package.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I own/owned a 2017 Tree Hunter. Snapped it my first day out at Keystone on some groomers. They really need to advertise how delicate these boards are. Conditions have to be all time to even think about using this at a resort. It's sick to ride, but only on wide own bowls with untouched powder. If I ride pow at resorts, it's usually in the trees with a few cliffs and rocks to dodge. Doesn't make much sense unless you ride backcountry a lot with sleds


The 2018 Capita Navigator looks like it has a lot of potential. I'm curious how it will be priced, hopefully similar to the Charlie Slasher.


----------

